# Cottontail



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Would anyone be willing to divulge where my son and I could pick up one or two rabbits for the dinner table? I live in the Ogden area and would just like to get my son out for a little one on one. Maybe an hour to two drive at most. Any suggestions?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Suggestion: Don't eat the rabbits. As far as finding some good luck. I have been out to a couple of the "secret spots" and found very little. Good luck.

Oops, I'm bad. Don't eat the jacks, eat the cottons as suggested below.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

dude, _please_ eat the rabbits. These are cottontail he's going for. By now, the sick ones have died off. Still check the livers though, any white spots or odd color livers, then leave 'em for the coyotes. 
As you will note in the proclamation: wasting wildlife is a crime. Not to mention unethical. 
Finally, good spots within a few hours of Ogden? Probably not as far as I know. I always look for habitat with junipers, sage, and rock formations. Like cliffs, rock slides, or dry river beds. Im describing parts of Central/eastern Utah pretty much. 
I think you might have a closer trip(and better eatin) chasing snowshoes up in the high country around Monte Cristo, et all...


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Hey man, I usually go out to the snowville area for rabbits. There are jacks and cottons there, so it makes for a fun shoot. I've had better luck when it gets colder though. You might want to consider that. I have a buddy that tears them up around Tooele too. Just talk to people you know, and someone will tell you where to go, rabbits spots aren't like elk spots or pheasant spots for that matter........ :roll: 

Ditto, on what blackbear said too.

Will


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! I was thinking somewhere up around snowville or Tooele even. I'll do some research and try and find some BLM land. When I was a kid I used to fry them real quick on each side (rolled in seasoned flour), then put them in the oven on low temp for a few hours. They sure were good. I don't want hords of them, just one or two at most.


----------



## wishafish (Oct 10, 2008)

The Snowville area is a good spot. You should be able to get into quite a few, I prefer when theres a little snow, a little better success rate. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------

